# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  هل ورد في تغميض العينين عند الدعاء شيء؟؟

## رياض النضرة

السلا م عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نرى بعض الإخوة يغمضون أعينهم عند دعائهم فبودي أن أعرف إن كان قد ورد فيه شيء في الشرع!!!
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو مروان

أخي لا لم يرد في ذلك شيء ، وعلى المدعي الدليل ، ولعله من بدع الصوفية .
والله أعلى و أعلم.

----------


## رياض النضرة

> أخي لا لم يرد في ذلك شيء ، وعلى المدعي الدليل ، ولعله من بدع الصوفية .
> والله أعلى و أعلم.


 أخي بارك الله فيك!!
فهل نقول بجوازه إن كان صاحبه يفعله لا تعبدا ولكن بغية التركيز؟؟

----------


## أبو مروان

الأحاديث الوارد في صفة الصلاة تؤكد أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان ينظر في موضع سجوده، وأرى أنه ما دام الإنسان وقع فيه قلبه مسألة تغميض العينين إلا يريد الشيطان أن يصده عن السنة فالحذر لكن ذكر أهل العلم إن كان تغميض العينين لحاجة كأن يكون في المكان صور وزخارف تلهيه عن الصلاة فلا بأس به ، لكن لا يمون من عادته ذلك. 
والله أعلى وأعلم

----------


## رياض النضرة

> الأحاديث الوارد في صفة الصلاة تؤكد أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان ينظر في موضع سجوده، وأرى أنه ما دام الإنسان وقع فيه قلبه مسألة تغميض العينين إلا يريد الشيطان أن يصده عن السنة فالحذر لكن ذكر أهل العلم إن كان تغميض العينين لحاجة كأن يكون في المكان صور وزخارف تلهيه عن الصلاة فلا بأس به ، لكن لا يمون من عادته ذلك. 
> والله أعلى وأعلم


 أخي بارك الله فيك!!
يا أخي الآن خرجت تماما من الموضوع ..
تغميض العينين في الصلاة حكمه معروف..وإنما الكلام عند الدعاء

----------


## عبد الله نياوني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
لا بأس بتغميض العينين عند الدعاء بثلاثة ششروط:
أولا: أن لا يعتقد مشروعيته
ثانيا: أن لا يكون تغميضا كليا أي من بداية الدعاء حتى إلى النهاية ولكن ليغمض فينة ويفتح أخرى
ثالثا: أن يكون له سبب كأن يكون مساعدا له على حضور القلب ويقظانه.
والله تعالى أعلم وأجل

----------


## رياض النضرة

جزاكم الله خيرا....
وبارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم

----------


## أبو مروان

أعتذر عن الخطأ ، عندما أردت الرد بقي في ذهني مسألة تغميض العينين واعتقدت أنها في الصلاة .
ما يتعلق بتغميض العينين في الدعاء فقد رجعت - حسب استطاعتي إلى المصادر الحديثية والفقهية أحاول أن أظفر بإشارة في الموضوع لكن النتيجة كانت كالتالي :
أنه وردت في الشريعة أحاديث كثيرة في الدعاء وتعلمون ما يتضمنه حصن المسلم أو عمل اليوم والليلة للنسائي أو الأذكار للنووي من الأدعية الكثيرة وبعض مواقفه عليه الصلاة والسلام التي ثبت فيها دعاؤه كدعائه على المنبر لكي يسقيهم الله عزوجل ودعاؤه ليلة بدر وغير ذلك ، كل هذه الأحاديث وكلام أهل العلم لم يثبت - في حدود علمي- التطرق لهذه الجزئية مما يجعل النفس تميل إلى عدم مشروعيتها ، وليسعنا ما وسع السلف وربما تدخل علينا بعض البدع رويدا رويدا كالذين يطفئون الأضواء ويدعون الله بهذه الطريقة.
ثانيا نقول الدعاء عبادة وهي مبنية على التوقف وكل ما يضاف إليها إن لم يعد من البدع الأصلية يكون من البدع الإضافية كرفع اليدين في الدعاء يوم الجمعة.
وهذا الأمر مما ينبغي التوقف فيه ، وليسعنا ما وسع السلف فإنهم كانوا على الجادة .
والله أعلى وأعلم.

----------


## عبد الله نياوني

> أعتذر عن الخطأ ، عندما أردت الرد بقي في ذهني مسألة تغميض العينين واعتقدت أنها في الصلاة .
> ما يتعلق بتغميض العينين في الدعاء فقد رجعت - حسب استطاعتي إلى المصادر الحديثية والفقهية أحاول أن أظفر بإشارة في الموضوع لكن النتيجة كانت كالتالي :
> أنه وردت في الشريعة أحاديث كثيرة في الدعاء وتعلمون ما يتضمنه حصن المسلم أو عمل اليوم والليلة للنسائي أو الأذكار للنووي من الأدعية الكثيرة وبعض مواقفه عليه الصلاة والسلام التي ثبت فيها دعاؤه كدعائه على المنبر لكي يسقيهم الله عزوجل ودعاؤه ليلة بدر وغير ذلك ، كل هذه الأحاديث وكلام أهل العلم لم يثبت - في حدود علمي- التطرق لهذه الجزئية مما يجعل النفس تميل إلى عدم مشروعيتها ، وليسعنا ما وسع السلف وربما تدخل علينا بعض البدع رويدا رويدا كالذين يطفئون الأضواء ويدعون الله بهذه الطريقة.
> ثانيا نقول الدعاء عبادة وهي مبنية على التوقف وكل ما يضاف إليها إن لم يعد من البدع الأصلية يكون من البدع الإضافية كرفع اليدين في الدعاء يوم الجمعة.
> وهذا الأمر مما ينبغي التوقف فيه ، وليسعنا ما وسع السلف فإنهم كانوا على الجادة .
> والله أعلى وأعلم.


أخي بارك الله فيك ونفع بك!!
هذه مسألة بسيطة ياأخي، فالأمر يتعلق بالداعي نفسه فإن كان الإغماض معينا له على الخشية فلا بأس به وحتى في الصلاة وهو ما رجحه الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله..
فقط كما قلت سابقا أن لا يعتقد مشروعيته...
وتقول بإن الدعاء عبادة!
هذا لا غضاضة فيه ولكن القول بأنه توقيفية فهذا خطأ فماذا لو قال لك قائل: هل ألفاظ الدعاء توقيفية؟
ماذا عساك أن تقول؟
وماذا لو قال آخر: هل الهيئة للدعاء توقيفية؟
ماذا عساك أن تقول؟
أقول: إن كان الدعاء عبادة، فإن الذكر أيضا عبادة ومن الذكر ما هو دعاء..
ورب العزة يقول: (الذين يذكرون الله قياما وقعودا وعلى جنوبهم...)
وعليه فالأمر فيه سعة  إلا أنه يتعلق بالداعي، فإن لم يعتقد مشروعيته وكان معينا له على التركيز فقد أجازه ابن القيم وغيره في الصلاة فكيف في الدعاء الذي هو أوسع!!
...

----------


## أبو مروان

زادك الله علما وحرصا أخي عبد الله.
حينما تحدث الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله عزوجل ورفع قدره و وأورده حوض النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، عن مسألة تغميض العينين في الصلاة و أنه أخشع للمصلي ، قال هذا من تلبيس إبليس وعليه أن يعود نفسه الخشوع وهو فاتح لعينينه ، وأرى أن الأمر فيه سعة لكن ينبغي أن ننبه الإخوة على الحذر من مداخل الشيطان وأن يعمل جاهدا على التأسي بقدوتنا عليه الصلاة والسلام.
وإني أحبك في الله أخي عبد الله  :Smile:

----------


## عبد الله نياوني

> زادك الله علما وحرصا أخي عبد الله.
> حينما تحدث الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله عزوجل ورفع قدره و وأورده حوض النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، عن مسألة تغميض العينين في الصلاة و أنه أخشع للمصلي ، قال هذا من تلبيس إبليس وعليه أن يعود نفسه الخشوع وهو فاتح لعينينه ، وأرى أن الأمر فيه سعة لكن ينبغي أن ننبه الإخوة على الحذر من مداخل الشيطان وأن يعمل جاهدا على التأسي بقدوتنا عليه الصلاة والسلام.
> وإني أحبك في الله أخي عبد الله


 ومن التأسي بقدوتنا أخي أبا مروان عدم تضييق الواسع بارك الله فيك..
وأسأل الله تعالى أن يجمعنا تحت ظل عرشه يوم لا ظل إلا ظله..
شكرا

----------


## أبو مروان

> فماذا لو قال لك قائل: هل ألفاظ الدعاء توقيفية؟
> ماذا عساك أن تقول؟
> وماذا لو قال آخر: هل الهيئة للدعاء توقيفية؟
> ماذا عساك أن تقول؟
> أقول: إن كان الدعاء عبادة، فإن الذكر أيضا عبادة ومن الذكر ما هو دعاء..
> ورب العزة يقول: (الذين يذكرون الله قياما وقعودا وعلى جنوبهم...)
> ...


أباح أهل العلم الدعاء بغير العربية ، وهذا دليل على أن ألفاظ الدعاء ليست توقيفية .
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية : 
والدعاء يجوز بالعربية ، وبغير العربية ، والله سبحانه يعلم قصد الداعي ومراده ، وإن لم يقوِّم لسانه ، فإنَّه يعلم ضجيج الأصوات ، باختلاف اللغات على تنوع الحاجات ..." مجموع الفتاوى " ( 22 / 488 – 489 ) . 
ثانيا: ألا يمكن ملاحظة أن هيئة الدعاء -قياما، قعودا، على جنب، متكئا على حجر عائشة، على كل أحيانه- هذا مما ورد به النص مبيحا لها ولم يرد تغميض العينين في أي نص من النصوص فقياس هذا على هذا قياس مع الفارق.
نرجو المناقشة  :Smile:

----------


## رياض النضرة

الأخوان الكريمان عبدالله نياوني وأبومروان
جزاكم الله خيرا على هده المداخلات الماتعة، واعدروني على التأخير...

----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله

الموضوع في تغميض العين في الدعاء وليس الصلاة !!

----------


## أبو مروان

> الموضوع في تغميض العين في الدعاء وليس الصلاة !!


 المسألة استدركت منذ زمن  :Smile:

----------

